# if only...



## dr croubie (Jun 6, 2011)

i wish i could have taken some of these...

http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2734/Foto/photoalbum/detail/2442070/280883/20/Moeder-Natuur-zorgt-voor-hels-spektakel.dhtml


----------

